# latex milkies



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

who's got the best recipes


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

doesn't anyone hunt Milky's out there


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

I do! I don't have any recipes though! I just dice them and sautee in butter and add them to some eggs or put on toast. I love the Lactarius volemus - I call it the fish milky - and I really like the Indigo milky, but I haven't seen any this year. I have been considering pickling a jar of Lactarius piperatus too, since they are so common and I heard they ferment/pickle them in Europe. There's also a brown peppery-tasting milky that grows here in my woods that gets really big and has fooled me before into thinking it was an edible. It only took a minute to decide against that! HOT!!

So, do you have any recipes/recommendations for them? What is your favorite species?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Post your pictures of your recipes on the Ohio Site, on the Dinner Plate Page. Everybody can always use a new recipe.

http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/pics-of-how-we-prepare-our-mushrooms-the-dinner-plate-page/


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

No I don't have any. I have just got into the milkys this year. I have heard they r good sauteed up in some cream sauce.I've also heard the good and casseroles but sometimes are too strong.it seems like everywhere I look there's a peppery or latex.u


----------

